# Possibly pregnant cat with no appitite



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

One of my cats is (possibly) coming up on being about 5 weeks pregnant (I say possibly because I'm not entirely sure if she is, I had a scare back in may where she looked as though she was gaining wieght and then nothing lol.

she came into heat and escaped the house one night while I was bringing in groceries and was gone for 2 days, when she came back she was exhausted, hungry and no longer in heat, where as back in may she was in heat for over a week.

anyways, the last couple days she's gone off her food, not stopped eating entirely but she's not as enthusiastic as she had been (her increase in appitite and her lack of activity were my biggest clues) I haven't had a chance to check to see if her nipples are pinking up because she hates being bothered lately -__-

some days she looks bigger and other days she doesn't, and I'm used to simi-feral farm cats where you don't really worry about them until they show up skinny o3o, I haven't had a litter of indoor kittens in about 10 years.

I've looked on line and can't find anything, and called my local vet but they weren't much help -_-

I just didn't know if this was normal for some cats, or something I need to start worrying about.


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

The only time my pregnant cats go off of their food is a day or two before birth! Some cats will have their kittens prematurely but obviously the survival rate and health of the litter will be compromised. Also they will sometimes become more irritable for the days preceding the birth- which is understandable really!

Obviously it's virtually impossible that she's that far along, so it's probably caused by something else. Stress can be a big factor in loss of appetite, have their been any big changes or changes that will have affected her in your household recently? 
If not have you changed her food? Some cats are just plain fussy or will become fussier as they get older, sometimes meaning that a food which they once ate happily they will now turn their noses up at.
Lastly, like people sometimes, animals will feel a bit run-down and have the equivalent of an upset stomach etc. etc.
Unpleasant as it is, have you seen or checked her poo? This could give an indication as to whether there's something wrong or she's just being picky.

Hope this helps a little, and any more details would be great


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

i don't know alot about cats, but my cat has a heat that lasts 2 or 3 days and then the next heat might last a week, so always different. She has only had one set of kittens and she did not get big but then only had 2 kittens.


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Phantom pregnancies can sometimes occur which would stop her going into heat for awhile but other than that I can't really think of why this might be.
Sometimes it will seem like my cat has gone into heat early but in fact it will stop after a day, it seems she sometimes just becomes extremely over-affectionate and 'silly' but it's more like a really really over excited good mood. If this occurred directly before a heat cycle it may make it seem extended..

The only thing I can suggest really is to get her spayed as this will remove the possibility of more kittens, pregnancies and unusual heat cycles. It could also help make her more relaxed and calm- less irritable.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

She seemed to be feeling a bit better today, atleast good enough to want to go outside, which I shouldn't have let her do, since she's up and gone off somewhere, but if she's feeling good enough to roam.

she's not un-responsive either, no bleeding, touching her belly doesn't bother her, she drinks and uses the litter box, she will be going to the vet by tomorrow if she's still not eating though.

someone I talked to said she may be in the middle of miscarrying, but you would think that at 5 weeks along, the kittens would be to be expelled? I dunno really, it's confusing


----------

